
Ask HN: How would you spend $1,000 a month to maximize your productivity? - keiferski
I’ve begun to realize I have a variation of “Not made here” syndrome in my personal life. Hiring someone to clean my apartment once a week would save me hours and cost very little, but I end up doing it myself. A personal trainer could help me design a good training plan and keep me on a schedule, but I seem to insist on (unsuccessfully) designing an optimal workout plan entirely from scratch.<p>So, what would you do with $500-1,000 a month to save time, multiply your productivity, or generally just focus more on what’s important in life?
======
lm28469
If you work full time, ask your boss to pay you at the same hourly rate and
drop your working hours until you get paid current salary - 1000$. Then use
that time read, meet new people, start new hobbies until you find one that
sticks, go to the gym, start indoor rock climbing, boxing, painting, whatever.
basically, train your mind (on something other than tech), and your body to
get the best of it. Do whatever you like as long as it's not 100% mindless
media consumption and you'll feel fulfilled. I'm inclined to think that the
most rewarding things in life are the one you handle yourself, paying someone
to clean your room (instead of doing it yourself) or to tell you how to
exercise (instead of learning about anatomy and reading about bodybuilding
online for example) won't bring you the same fulfilment.

Don't focus on "productivity" or "getting things done", it's life, as long as
you can afford food an a roof over your head you're good to go. You won't
remember your perfect workout program or your shiny new side project of the
month in 5 years.

If you can spend 1k$ on "productivity" you probably aren't in a bad situation
money wise, enjoy that, you already don't have to think about problems faced
by 90% of the world population.

Automating / delegating / micro managing your life is the best way to make it
more stressful imho, it very easily gets out of control and ironically becomes
your life's focus. The only road to happiness is a sound mind in a sound body,
and the probability you'll get that through a carrier is slim.

I highly recommend reading these:
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Moral_letters_to_Lucilius)

------
mtmail
There's also remote personal assistants. They can research for you, book
appointments for you and given your credit card details order stuff or
organize travel for you. [https://blog.asmartbear.com/virtual-assistant-
startup.html](https://blog.asmartbear.com/virtual-assistant-startup.html)

I doubt they multiply productivity. For me (I don't use it) it would be mostly
removing time to take decisions. If somebody can reasonably give me a choice
of three products instead of me browsing Amazon for an hour to find the
perfect product it's 50 minutes saved. Of course the risk is I spend more.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
people get paid for that? think im in the wrong job

------
deytempo
Hire a coder to start building you a passive income generator while you work

